# Tamweel Tower (Jumeirah Lake Towers Dubai) on fire



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Stack effect at work:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ugh. All that debris falling. Hope nobody was injured. hno:

Look at that stream of molten material...


----------



## CANBOZ (Jun 11, 2007)

It was a terrifyin wiev. I saw this at 6:00 in the morning when going to work.
God may help people lost their homes.


----------



## SadykovPavel (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0552329.-2207520000.1353217854&type=3&theater


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

This is bad. I hope nobody got hurt and the tower is not damaged badly.


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Not good, I see similar towers meaning more have isolation or cladding that can burn?? Are there no building laws in Dubai to prevent this?


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

What was the cladding of the crown made from?


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


>


wow.. how to fix this thing. :colbert:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

@ Kanto








Probably aluminium. It melts easily, but who knows what flammable insulation was under it?


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

What a sin. I wonder how they're going to fix this? I've heard that as awful as it looks, it's mostly cosmetic.


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove (Jun 15, 2012)

*Aren't these buildings suposed to have fire systems like water sprinklers ? I wonder if they did or if they even work.*


----------

